# Replace DVD drive in DVD Recorder?



## Calibretto

I have a Philips DVD Recorder and the gears broke on the DVD drive itself. Would it work if I bought another DVD burner and just replaced the old one?

The model number for the DVD Recorder is Philips DVDR3400/37.


----------



## johnb35

Just buy a new burner, don't worry about replacing individual parts inside the burner.


----------



## Calibretto

johnb35 said:


> Just buy a new burner, don't worry about replacing individual parts inside the burner.


That's what I meant. Just replacing the entire drive. But I'm not sure if just any DVD burner will work in a DVD Recorder. I heard that the firmware in some DVD Recorders don't allow just any burner, but some do.


----------



## lawson_jl

The above poster obviously didn't understand your question.  It's unlikey that you could buy any DVD burner and get the parts from it.  You may be able to order the parts from philips or perhaps from some other site.  You might even try looking for a broken one on craigs list or ebay.


----------



## Shane

Calibretto said:


> That's what I meant. Just replacing the entire drive. But I'm not sure if just any DVD burner will work in a DVD Recorder. I heard that the firmware in some DVD Recorders don't allow just any burner, but some do.



i dont think it will work to be honest,the older DVD players had IDE connection which allowed you to easily replace them with IDE drives which you would put in a pc with a little bit of modding to hold the drive in place.

but the newer DVD drives,inculding DVD Recorders use a proprietary connection so its not so easy anymore.

plus then like you mentioned you might have the Firmware problem.

Not worth it to be honest,you could always search on ebay or something for another DVD recorder of the same type and make that might have a working drive.


----------



## Calibretto

Nevakonaza said:


> i dont think it will work to be honest,the older DVD players had IDE connection which allowed you to easily replace them with IDE drives which you would put in a pc with a little bit of modding to hold the drive in place.
> 
> but the newer DVD drives,inculding DVD Recorders use a proprietary connection so its not so easy anymore.
> 
> plus then like you mentioned you might have the Firmware problem.
> 
> Not worth it to be honest,you could always search on ebay or something for another DVD recorder of the same type and make that might have a working drive.



The stock drive is IDE with a molex to power it. If I just got an IDE drive and did a little bit of modding to it it could work. The player is almost two years old as well.

I think it would be worth it to try to fix it at least. A drive will cost $30 when an entire new player cost like $120. I'd be happy to save $90 wouldn't you?


----------



## Ramodkk

I'd give it a shot, as you said, the marginal profit is greater than the marginal cost 

Hahaha, economics...


----------



## Shane

Well try it and if it’s successful it would make a great article to read in techzine  thats if you wanted to of course.
Especially with pictures.

Good luck


----------



## Calibretto

Nevakonaza said:


> Well try it and if it’s successful it would make a great article to read in techzine  thats if you wanted to of course.
> Especially with pictures.
> 
> Good luck



True, I definitely could take pics of the adventure. I guess look for it in a couple of weeks. 

Thanks!


----------



## zillah

> True, I definitely could take pics of the adventure. I guess look for it  in a couple of weeks.


I have got same problem with my LG Model RC185 like the one in the link below 

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/17580320/LG_Dvd_Recorder_with_VHS_RC185_Copy_old_movies_to_DISC.html

I have read couple threads 
http://forum.videohelp.com/topic356338.html

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1092974

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLR0wv4rPYM

I like mine because it is combo and buying new combo would be more expensive that non combo one.

Non combo one is cheaper.

I just want to find out is a firmware an issue most of the time or that happens on a rare occasion


----------



## Flaring Afro

^... ok yeah that has nothing to do with this thread.

as to zillah, i'd either upgrade to a htpc or a dvr. dvd recorders are old technology, who wants a hundred dvds everywhere, which inevitably will get scratched and have problems too?


----------

